# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Desactiver backups automatiques.

## peter27x

Bojnour,

 chaque nouvelle installation de logiciel quel qu'il soit, Vista se met en branle bas de combat et fait mouliner le disque dur comme un tar pendant prs de 10 minutes car il cre une image de sauvegarde.

L'ennui est que parfois a le fait planter, en plus de ralentir les autres autres applications. 

Ayant dj une image de sauvegarde suffisante en cas de ppin, j'aimerais qu'il cesse de faire cela.

Quelqu'un sait il comment faire ?

A noter aussi, quand je lance internet, j'ai trs souvent le message "CSS Corporate a cess de fonctionner"... c'est quoi ce truc encore ?  ::?: 

J'tais plus tranquille avec mon vieux 98...  ::(: 

Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## jeremya

Le systme de sauvegarde est gr par un service.
En dsactivant ce service, les sauvegardes systmes ne seront plus effectues.

----------


## peter27x

> Le systme de sauvegarde est gr par un service.
> En dsactivant ce service, les sauvegardes systmes ne seront plus effectues.


Ok, mais il y a 150 services qui tournent, avec des noms aussi zinzin les uns que les autres, comment identifier le service en question ?

----------


## jeremya

Le service de sauvegarde s'appelle "Sauvegarde Windows".




> Nom du service : SDRSVC
> Nom complet : Sauvegarde Windows
> Description : Offre des capacits de sauvegarde et de restauration Windows.

----------


## peter27x

> Le service de sauvegarde s'appelle "Sauvegarde Windows".


Ha bon ben le nom est plus que parlant... pour le coup c'est moi qui passe pour un zinzin...  ::oops:: 

Merci.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## peter27x

> Le service de sauvegarde s'appelle "Sauvegarde Windows".


Salut, aprs vrif, ce n'est pas a, car il n'est pas demarr, et est en mode manuel... a doit donc tre autre chose...

----------

